# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Lashtësia e besimit orthodhoks dhe ndikimi bizantin/latin

## Seminarist

Ja psh, ti NUMEROJ ca gafa Albos, me teper per ta ndihmuar, megjithese e di se ta ndihmosh ne publik Albon per te do te thote ta ndeshkosh ate... :i terbuar: 








> 1. Do te thote te jesh trashegimtar i besimit me te lashte ne token e Arberit!



GAFE!

Ne radhe te pare, besimi me i lashte ne token e Arbrit eshte pagan. A, nqs Albo e ka fjalen per besimet monoteiste Abrahimike, atehere besimi me i lashte eshte AI KRISTIAN, nder to AI LATIN.




> 2. Do te thote te jesh i lidhur shpirterisht me te paret tane: ajo Kupe e Shenjte ne Kishe qe ushqen shpirtin tim sot ka ushqyer gjithe brezat e shqiptareve ne keto 2000 vjetet e fundit.


GAFE!

E gjithe kjo kuote permban nje GJYKIM, dhe nje i krishtere nuk duhet te gjykoje!

Meqe Albo e ka personalizuar temen ne formen se si ndihet nje ortodoks shqiptar, atehere, ne baze te kuotes se mesiperme, Albo eshte duke thene se ata ortodokse qe nuk jane te lidhur shpirterisht me te paret e tyre, qe as qe duan tia dijne se cfare kane bere ata, ne kane besuar apo jo, edhe pse shqiptare, gje e cila nuk ka te beje me fene, sipas Albos nuk jane shqiptare, sepse ortodoks shqiptare jane vetem ata qe jane te lidhur me te paret e tyre duke praktikuar rrigorozisht besimin ortodoks!!!!!


Gafa tjeter eshte kur thuhet se NE KETO 2000 vitet e fundit, GJITHE BREZAT e shqiptareve paskan qene ortodokse, aq me teper te atille qe kane pasur si thelb te jetes se tyre marrjen e Kungates.

Kjo eshte vetem nje VETEMASHTRIM romantik (dmth megalomani e tepruar)!




> 3. Do te thote qe te jesh mbartes i moralit me te larte, tradites me te pasur dhe virtyteve me te bukura ne shoqerine shqiptare.


Ata shqiptare qe jane praktikane ortodoks, jane, po, mbajtes te nje morali te larte, nuk ka rendesi ne eshte ME I LARTI.
Gjithsesi eshte GAFE te thuash qe cdo shqiptar qe eshte brez pas brezi ortodoks, na qenka njekohesisht mbajtes i moralit ME TE LARTE.


AH PO, pervec shume ortodoksve qe na vijne te gjitheve nder mend, na kujtohet MORALI i LARTE i DIVORCEVE/Rimartesave sipas qejfit (deri ne tre) te praktikuar nder ortodoks, si psh lehtesia me te cilen iu be martesa Fatos Nanos.




> 4. Do te thote qe te digjesh si ai qiriu i Naimit duke ndricuar erresiren shpirterore te vellezerve te nje gjaku qe sot ose nuk besojne fare, ose besojne ne besime te rreme e te huaja.



GAFE. Ne fund te fundit kjo eshte gafe sepse presupozon se roli i nje ortodoksi shqiptar qenka te ndricoje shqiptaret e tjere te besimeve te rreme. Cilat jane keto besime te rreme? Dhe si mund te kesh harmoni te sinqerte fetare, kur i sheh te tjeret si disa persona te mashtruar te cilet ti duhet ti ndricosh?!




> 5. Do te thote qe te jetosh me nje pergjegjesi te madhe mbi supe: amanetin e te pareve tane per te ruajtur e trasheguar kete besim te shenjte. Sic do tu linte amanet Gjon Muzaka femijeve te tij ne Itali ne 1510: "Humbe Atdheun, nje dite do te rikthehesh ne te. Humbe lirine, nje dite do ta fitosh prape ate. Humbe besimin e krishtere orthodhoks, ke humbur gjithcka!"


GAFE!

Ne rradhe te pare, Muzakajt na deshmojne dokumentet historike (hap Sufflay-n) se ne shek.14 kane qene katolik te ritit bizantin, bashke me Arianitet.
Ne shek.15, ne kohe te Skenderbeut, apo ne 1510 kur Gj. Muzaka shkroi testamentin e tij, ata ishin prape katolike lindore; kishin bashkepunuar me jo ortodokse, sic ishin mbreterit e Napolit apo papa DHE me e rendesishmja eshte se EDHE pse Muzaka u largua nga Arberia gjoja per te ruajtur besimin ortodoks, pasi atdheu dhe liria s'ka gje se gjehen, AI SE RUAJTI DOT ortodoksine, sepse sot fara e tij e humbur ne Itali eshte krejtesisht e latinizuar dhe romano-katolikezuar.

Per me teper, MUZAKA, une nuk kam lexuar ASKURKUND te kete perdorur termin ORTHODHOKS, por vetem *besimi i krishtere*.

----------


## Qerim

> psh lehtesia me te cilen iu be martesa Fatos Nanos.



Ky citat permban 2 ceshtje ne vetvete.

1.Ate te figures morale te Fatos Nanos.Fatos Nano eshte nje prototip i shume ortodokseve te cilet kane lindur dhe rritur ne Tirane.Ata kane qene te detyruar te flakin tej cdo moral ortodoks dhe te rrokin rrugen e te keqes ne nje xhungel shpirterore si Tirana.Duke qene te detyruar te bashkejetojne me shume komunitete te ndryshme krahinore,fetare, kulturale, nder te cilet po permend ate dibran, te cilet jane ekstremistet me te eger mohamedane ne Shqiperi (vendlindja e Gazidedes), ortodokset ne Tirane i jane pershtatur jetes atesite.Tek ata kane mbetur vetem gjurme te zbehta te ortodoksise si idea ne subkonshence se i perkasin nje kulture te lavdishme , pak tolerance dhe mbi te gjitha nje patriotizem i madh qe gjithashtu i ka rrenjet ne ortodoksi si feja e lashte dhe e gjithe-ligjshme ne kete truall.Pra nuk mendoj se duhet pretenduar nga individe si Nano apo te tjere, te jene te perpikte ne zbatimin e riteve fetare.

2.Ate te korrektesise kishtare ortodokse.Kisha ortodokse duke qene e perkedhelura e shqiptareve ne pergjithsi (te atyre ortodokse por edhe te besimeve te tjera ,kryesisht ne jug te vendit), ja lejon vetes te kryeje gabime te tilla ne emer te stabilitetit ne vend ,por edhe te asumimit te nje roli kombetar fetar ,duke kunguar dhe bekuar figura te tilla te jetes politike si Nano.Duke patur parasysh impaktin e madh tek publiku ,mendoj se ne fund te fundit ishte dicka pozitive.

----------


## Albo

> Ja psh, ti NUMEROJ ca gafa Albos, me teper per ta ndihmuar, megjithese e di se ta ndihmosh ne publik Albon per te do te thote ta ndeshkosh ate...


I kam qejf seminaristet e perjetshem qe nuk e mbarojne kurre seminarin e nuk behen as dhiake e as prifterinj. Jo per gje, po me sjellin gjithmone nje buzeqeshje ne fytyre pasi edhe pse nuk bejne pjese ne grupin e orthodhokseve autoktoneve shqiptare, kujtojne se kane te drejten edhe te "korrigjojne" kete grup.

Sikur te shprehje mendimin tend si orthodhoks per besimin tend personal e jo per "Orthodhokset shqiptare" e per "Albon", nuk do te ishte keq, apo jo?




> Ne radhe te pare, besimi me i lashte ne token e Arbrit eshte pagan. A, nqs Albo e ka fjalen per besimet monoteiste Abrahimike, atehere besimi me i lashte eshte AI KRISTIAN, nder to AI LATIN.


Sa i madh eshte komuniteti pagan sot ne Shqiperi? Kur une them qe besimi orthodhoks eshte besimi me i lashte ne token e Arberit, do te thote qe eshte besimi i vetem qe eshte mbajtur gjalle edhe sot e kesaj dite. 

Gjurmet e vetme te paganizmit, i gjejme brenda atij komunitet katolik ne veri te vendit, qe ende ndjekin moralin pagan: "sy per sy e dhemb per dhembe" dhe jo moralin kristian: "kur te godasin ne nje faqe, te kthesh edhe faqen tjeter".

Dhe po te krahasosh vlera midis "bizantineve" dhe "latineve", shko e bej nje vizite ne muzeun kombetar ne Tirane, kane nje pavion te tere me kodike e art kishtar bizantin qe ruhet si TRASHEGIMI BOTERORE! 

Dhe keshtu sic je shprehur ti, shprehen ne forum te pafete te cilet e justifikojne mungesen e besimit apo ateizmin e tyre me fjalet: "shqiptaret nuk kane qene as myslimane e as te krishtere, kane qene pagane".




> E gjithe kjo kuote permban nje GJYKIM, dhe nje i krishtere nuk duhet te gjykoje!


Se ku fillon gjykimi dhe ku mbaron e VERTETA, kete nje Zot e di. Une nuk po gjykoj asnje shqiptar, une po artikuloj besimin tim orthodhoks dhe pse besoj se TRASHEGIMIA SHPIRTERORE eshte po aq e rendesishme sa edhe trashegimia materiale e te pareve tane.

Nese ti apo cdo shqiptar ofendoheni nga e verteta, ky eshte problemi juaj e jo i imi. Ashtu si Gjergj Kastrioti, une nuk zgjedh te jem nje mik i fatit, por i virtytit.




> Meqe Albo e ka personalizuar temen ne formen se si ndihet nje ortodoks shqiptar, atehere, ne baze te kuotes se mesiperme, Albo eshte duke thene se ata ortodokse qe nuk jane te lidhur shpirterisht me te paret e tyre, qe as qe duan tia dijne se cfare kane bere ata, ne kane besuar apo jo, edhe pse shqiptare, gje e cila nuk ka te beje me fene, sipas Albos nuk jane shqiptare, sepse ortodoks shqiptare jane vetem ata qe jane te lidhur me te paret e tyre duke praktikuar rrigorozisht besimin ortodoks!!!!!


Prindi qe ka shume femije, nuk i hedh dot femijet e tij edhe sikur te doje dhe dashuria e tij per ta eshte e pakushtezuar nga cdo gje. Por kjo nuk do te thote se prindi nuk di te vleresoje arritjet dhe sjelljen e femijeve te tij. Do te kete femije qe do ti nxijne faqen duke mos u vene veshin fare mesimeve te prindit, ashtu sic do te kete edhe femije qe do tua bejne zemren mal pasi jane misherimi i moralit dhe vlerave familjare qe vete ata prinder trasheguan nga prinderit e tyre.

Krim nuk eshte te misherosh vlerat dhe virtytet e besimit tend popullit tend. Krim do te ishte e kunderta, qe pasi te gjesh paqen e Perendise dhe ushqimin shpirteror qe Kisha na ofron, ate ta mbash per vete e te rish si spektator tek shikon qe vellezerit e nje gjaku vdesin nga dita ne dite shpirterisht.




> Gafa tjeter eshte kur thuhet se NE KETO 2000 vitet e fundit, GJITHE BREZAT e shqiptareve paskan qene ortodokse, aq me teper te atille qe kane pasur si thelb te jetes se tyre marrjen e Kungates.


Djalosh, ne kete pike je me budalla ne kembenguljen tende se sa vete Myftarajt e Baletat, pasi edhe ata te pakten, ne ate menyren e tyre, kane patur kurajon qe te pranojne te verteten historike qe ai qe shitet si "besim i te pareve" eshte BESIMI ORTHODHOKS.

Por perseri, ti humb thelbin e fjaleve te mia pasi nuk eshte "konteksti historik" i besimit tim tema. Ai me ka ndihmuar mua te shoh tablone e plote historike, por nuk me ka ndihmuar qe te jem nje besimtar orthodhok i mire. Misteret e Kishes jane ato qe ushqejne shpirtin e cdo besimtari orthodhoks dhe ne nuk e kerkojme te verteten nen driten njerezore, por ne driten e Shpirtit te Shenjte e Vete Krishtit.




> Ata shqiptare qe jane praktikane ortodoks, jane, po, mbajtes te nje morali te larte, nuk ka rendesi ne eshte ME I LARTI.
> Gjithsesi eshte GAFE te thuash qe cdo shqiptar qe eshte brez pas brezi ortodoks, na qenka njekohesisht mbajtes i moralit ME TE LARTE.


Po te ishe sociolog ose te kishe nje fare intuite ne ate fushe, do te filloje te studioje mini-Shqiperite dhe fenomenet shoqerore qe hasim ne te. Krahas fenomeneve te perbashketa qe vertiten rreth materializmit dhe varferise shpirterore, do te shohesh edhe kontraste te thella midis problemeve brenda komunitet sunit, bektashi, orthodhoks e katolik. 

Frutet e moralit te nje grupi te caktuar fetar duken tek niveli i kultures dhe arsimimit brenda atij komuniteti qe dikton edhe nivelin e kontributit qe cdo komunitet jep ne zhvillimin dhe emancipimin e mbare shoqerise shqiptare.

Dhe meqenese nuk e kuptove drejt heren e pare, po ta perseris per se dyti: Ajo qe une vleresoj me shume se cdo gje ne jeten time, ajo qe me ben mua nje shqiptar te mire, eshte pikerisht besimi orthodhoks. Pa te, une do te isha i humbur dhe nje krejt tjeter njeri.




> GAFE. Ne fund te fundit kjo eshte gafe sepse presupozon se roli i nje ortodoksi shqiptar qenka te ndricoje shqiptaret e tjere te besimeve te rreme. Cilat jane keto besime te rreme? Dhe si mund te kesh harmoni te sinqerte fetare, kur i sheh te tjeret si disa persona te mashtruar te cilet ti duhet ti ndricosh?!


Gjate gjithe epokave komuniteti orthodhoks, si komuniteti me i kulturuar ne vend, eshte perballur me nje dileme ne vetvete: te izoloje vetveten nga pjesa tjeter e shoqerise shqiptare qe eshte me e prapambetur se vetja, apo te sakrifikoje mireqenien personale per mireqenien dhe emancipimin e gjithe shoqerise. Dhe ashtu sic ka patur intelektuale te nderuar shqiptare qe jane larguar nga Shqiperia se nuk mund te duronin me shkallen e prapambetjes duke shkuar ne Rumani, Argjentine, Egjipt, Amerike, ashtu ka patur edhe patriote orthodhokse qe jane martirizuar ne perkushtimin e tyre per rilindjen tone kombetare.




> Ne rradhe te pare, Muzakajt na deshmojne dokumentet historike (hap Sufflay-n) se ne shek.14 kane qene katolik te ritit bizantin, bashke me Arianitet.


Katolik i ritit bizantin nuk do te thote se u ishin orthodhokse e u bene katolike e as qe me deshire zgjodhen Kishen Katolike, do te thote qe emigrantet shqiptare te mesjetes ne Itali shkuan ne nje vend katolik per ti shpetuar pushtimit turk dhe nuk zgjodhe me zemer Kishen romano-katolike, e zgjodhen nga halli. Po ta kishin zgjedhur me zemer, nuk do te gjeje arbereshe te ritit bizantin edhe 7 shekuj pas eksodit te madh ne Itali.

Albo

----------


## Seminarist

Une po te them qe Muzakajt, Aranitet dokumentohen katolike qe ne shek.14, konkretisht ne vitin 1316, kur ishin ne Shqiperi, ky me flet per arbereshet!
Gjate luftes se Skenderbeut, derisa dhe vete Skenderbeu ishte i tille, prape ata mund te kene vazhduar te jene te tille, por me siguri ne Itali ata humben edhe atdheun edhe ort*h*od*h*oksine, term qe Muzaka nuk shohim ta kete perdorur KURRE, pervec se ne enderrat e Ilirjan Papes.


Baleta nuk ka thene se feja e te pareve ka qene ortodoksia, aq me pak Myftaraj.

Baleta ka thene se para Skizmes se 1054-es, shqiptaret figurojne ortodoks nen metrolpoline ortodokse te Durresit, por kjo nuk do te thote as se 1) shqiptaret nga viti 1 pas.K  e deri ne 1054 jane ortodoks 2) dhe as se te qenit nen metropolin ortodokse te Durresit perjashton qe njekohesisht te kete pasur katolik te ritit latin.

Historianet, si Shuflai, na deshmojne se korrja romako-katolike pergjate Adriatikut deri ne Durres, nuk eshte NDERPRERE KURRE edhe gjate kohes kur ata mund te ishin ne dukje ne varesi te metropolise ortodokse te Durresit.

Metropolia Ortodokse e Durresit ka qene PYKE GREKE nder shqiptare, faktor asimilimi dhe jo i ndonje kulture shqiptare.


Kultura me e lashte shqipe na deshmohet NDER autoret katolike.

----------


## Seminarist

Po kjo, a ka pasur ndonjehere tendenca kolektive komuniteti orthodhoks i jugut per IZOLIM nga te prapambeturit e mashtruar shqiptare, muslimane e katolike? Te thuash po, sic ben ti, ndoshta do te thote se ti je duke shprehur nje tendence personale, por jo nje te vertete historike.

Nqs komuniteti orthdhoks jugor paska qene i shkolluar dhe i pasur ne kohe te perandorise otomane, KJO VERTETON rrenien e tezes se shemtuar megalomano-injorante (mer nota 'raciste') qe aspirojne sot shume orthodhokse te kallepit tend, se ata i kane rezistuar, ndryshe nga pjesa tjeter e popullsise, raprezaljeve dhe presioneve te paperballueshme ekonomike turke muslimane per ti konvertuar ne fene islame dhe ne te njejten kohe, verteton zemergjeresine e popullates muslimane qe u kane lene rruge te hapur miletit te nenshtruar ortodoks per te perparuar ne dituri e pasuri.


Ne kushte te tilla, Gjon Muzaka po te kishte vazhduar jeten ne Shqiperi do te kishte ruajtur edhe fene, kesaj radhe ortodokse po te donte, jo ate unite dhe do te linte nje pasardhje me mundesi te medha pasurimi edhe shkollimi.

----------


## Albo

> Gjate luftes se Skenderbeut, derisa dhe vete Skenderbeu ishte i tille, prape ata mund te kene vazhduar te jene te tille, por me siguri ne Itali ata humben edhe atdheun edhe orthodhoksine, term qe Muzaka nuk shohim ta kete perdorur KURRE, pervec se ne enderrat e Ilirjan Papes.


Une nuk ta mbush dot mendjen ty sic nuk ta mbusha dot per "kodiket latine". Por nisi ndonje email Robert Elsie qe e publikoi amanetin e Muzakes qe ben fjale edhe per "Despotet e Epirit" se mbase ta mbush mendjen ai qe Muzaka e Arianitet nuk kane qene ndonjehere "katolike" por "shtetas te venedikut" qe u lejonte atyre nje lejekalimi matane Adriatikut ne rast pushtimi nga turqit.

Sa per orthodhoksine e arberesheve, ata i kemi ne forum, dine te te deshmojne edhe me gojen e tyre. Megjithate ato qe ke shkruar me lart kane nje vlere, deshmojne PELIVANLLEKUN e nje njeriu qe eshte mik i fatit e jo virtytit. Ktheji krahet nga te fryn era por mos bej gabimin te kujtosh se te gjithe shqiptaret orthodhokse jane si puna tende e nuk ka orthodhokse autoktone.




> Baleta nuk ka thene se feja e te pareve ka qene ortodoksia, aq me pak Myftaraj.


E citojme Baleten pa problem, e kemi ne forum shkrimin perkates, meqe ti e "admiron" ate:

.....
.....
.....
*'Feja e të parëve': ortodoksizmi*

Ndarja e kishave më 1054 në të Lindjes (biznatine, ortodokse) dhe të perëndimit (romane, katolike) sjellë edhe ndarjen brenda kristianëve shqiptar. Në fillim të gjitha kishat dhe kristianët shqiptar mbetën të ritit ortodoks, bizantin me dy mitropoli nga të cilat vareshin të gjitha kishat e tjera, mitropolia e Durësit për Shqipërinë e epërme dhe mitropolia e Ohrit për Shqipërinë e poshtme. Përhapja e katolicizmit filloi rreth njëzet vjet më vonë kur u themelua peshkopata e Tivarit nga mbreti i zetës (Serbisë) Mihali. Mihali, ishte pasardhës i zhupanit të Zetës, Vojisllavi, që e kishte pushtuar Shkodrën dhe kishte vendosë slinë e tij aty. Mihali ishte në luftë me Biznatin. Për këtë i kërkoi ndihmë Papës së Romës në luftë kundër Bizantit dhe kurorëzimin mbret e, si kundërshpërblim, i ofroj atij hapjen e një peshkopate katolike në Tivar. Papa i tërehqur nga ideja se mund të krijonte një kishë katolike në këtë rajon të Ballkanit i pranoi kërkesat e Mihalit dhe kështu më 1077 u hap edhe peshkopata e Tivarit. Kështu, pra, vetëm mbas 20 vjet të përfshirjes së gjithë shqiptarëve në ritin ortodoks përems mbretit serb u hap e para kishë katolike dhe filloi përhapja e katolicizmit tek shqiptarët. Megjithkëtë, edhe dy shekuj më vonë shumica e popullsisë shqiptare mbetej ortodokse, ndërsa katolicizmi ishte përhapë në hapësira më të ngushta.
....
....

Te plote e gjen ketu: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...899#post660899




> Kultura me e lashte shqipe na deshmohet NDER autoret katolike.


Mos deshe te thuash, doreshkrimet e para qe ne njohim ne gjuhen shqipe sot, pjesa derrmuese kane qene te klerit katolik? Se jo per gje, se fjala "kulture" eshte shume e gjere, or tunxh. Dhe kjo nuk do te thote se gjuha shqipe nuk eshte levruar ne jug te vendit brenda klerit orthodhoks, do te thote vetem qe PROTEKTORATO-KULTURA e Austro-Hungarise dhe Italise me Porten e Larte, e bene me te lehte dokumentimin dhe ruajtjen e ketyre dokumenteve.

Dhe vetem ne keto 2 dekadat e fundit, kane dale e po dalin ne drite shume fakte te reja historike qe studiuesit shqiptare nuk i kane njohur me pare.

Albo

----------


## Albo

> Po kjo, a ka pasur ndonjehere tendenca kolektive komuniteti orthodhoks i jugut per IZOLIM nga te prapambeturit e mashtruar shqiptare, muslimane e katolike? Te thuash po, sic ben ti, ndoshta do te thote se ti je duke shprehur nje tendence personale, por jo nje te vertete historike.


Si jane ndare lagjet e Beratit, Elbasanit, Korces, Gjirokastres, Permetit e me rradhe? Sipas besimeve fetare. Dhe jo vetem kaq, por brenda vete komunitetit orthodhoks, orthodhokset autoktone asnjehere nuk perziheshin me minoritetet orthodhokse, sic jane minoriteti arumun prej te cilit ti ke dale, apo minoriteti grek, apo minoriteti egjiptian. Edhe pse ndanin nje fe, perseri kishin jete te ndare shoqerore. Bile edhe vete krushqite e dasmat i benin brenda per brenda komunitetit te tyre.

Do te mesosh se si eshte shfaqur antipatia e nje segmenti te komunitetit orthodhoks ndaj prapambetjes kulturore te pjeses tjeter te shqiptareve? Nepermjet emigracionit. Si kujton se u zbraz Manastiri nga orthodhokset shqiptare, pasardhesit e te cileve une i kam hasur edhe ketu ne Philadelphia, SHBA? Pse kujton se nje pjese e mire e komunitetit orthodhoks krijoi koloni ne Rumani e Bullgari apo ne Egjiptin e Argjentinen e larget? Sepse nuk mund te jetonin ne mes te nje kulture te prapambetur alla-turka!




> Nqs komuniteti orthdhoks jugor paska qene i shkolluar dhe i pasur ne kohe te perandorise otomane, KJO VERTETON rrenien e tezes se shemtuar megalomano-injorante (mer nota 'raciste') qe aspirojne sot shume orthodhokse te kallepit tend, se ata i kane rezistuar, ndryshe nga pjesa tjeter e popullsise, raprezaljeve dhe presioneve te paperballueshme ekonomike turke muslimane per ti konvertuar ne fene islame dhe ne te njejten kohe, verteton zemergjeresine e popullates muslimane qe u kane lene rruge te hapur miletit te nenshtruar ortodoks per te perparuar ne dituri e pasuri.


Familjet e te dy prinderve te mi, kane jetuar ne disa prej fshatrave me malore te Permetit, para se te zbrisnin ne Permet, edhe pse nuk ishin keq nga ana financiare dhe kishin edhe njerez te shkolluar e me kulture qe kishin bere nje pjese te mire te jetes dhe pasurise jashte Shqiperise ne Stamboll e Amerike. Pse kujton ajo mendja tende se zgjidhnin te jetonin mes malesh e jo ne mes te qyteteve si Permet e Leskovik ku benin ligjin bejleret qe te thyenin koken me flori?! Ishte menyra e tyre per te ruajtur traditen dhe fene pa u perzier me shumicen myslimane apo me administraten turke.

Se ku mbaron fisnikeria dhe ku fillon racizmi, kete le t'ia leme Perendise ta gjykoje!

Sa per budalleqet me oke qe shkruan se fakti qe ka patur orthodhokse te pasur nen pushtimin otoman eshte merite e Portes se Larte, une do te thosha qe eshte merite e zgjuarsise dhe aftesive te tyre, e jo Portes se Larte. Njeriu i zgjuar dhe me kulture ha buke ne cdo sistem, pervec atij komunist, ku cobanet e maleve pushtuan Tiranen e byrone politike.

Fakti qe 2/3 e shqiptareve e gjeten veten pas 500 vjeteve te Turqise myslimane e jo te krishtere, nuk do shume mend te kuptosh qe me hir apo pahir keta u konvertuan ne fene islame. Dhe ky fakt vetem sa u rrit vlerat atyre shqiptareve autoktone orthodhokse qe e ruajten besimin e tyre per plot 5 shekuj sa nen tutelen e sulltanit e sa ne perpjekjet uniatiste te Papes se Romes.

Tjeter, cfare deshiron te mesosh?

Albo

----------


## land

Edhe origjina ime eshte ortodokse,por une nuk jam aspak fetar,kam respekt per fete e ndryshme deri ne momentin qe religjoni eshte i ndare nga politika.....kur religjoni perdoret nga grupe te caktuara fetare per synime politike,apo teritoriale,apo kunder Shqiptarizmit,atehere duhet reaguar fort.Vihen re grupe te ndryshme ekstremiste islamike qe sulmojne Shqiptarizmin,i kemi dhe ketu ne forum,ata sulmojne figurat me te shquara te kombit(ka shembuj sa te duash).....pra shkurt muhabeti kemi,mjaft Haxhi Qamile........Persa i perket te krishtereve,nuk kam pare qe te sulmojne identitetin Shqiptar(flas te krishtere Shqiptare)

----------


## Seminarist

Darius,

Berati, para pushtimit otoman, dmth ne 1500 po themi ne numer te rrumbullaket, ka qene: a) padyshim ne 700 vitet e para e varur nga Roma.  b) Ortodokso Bizantine dhe bullgare u be pas shek.8,  c) por ne vitin 1272 aty, si ne te gjithe jugun, pra Vlore e siper, figuron prape katolicizmi, me mbreterine anzhuine.

Ne vitin 1316, papa i quan bij besnike (tregues qe ishin katolike, dhe kete e thone historiane) kreret e famijeve Aranite edhe Muzaka, ne ftesen qe u ben zoterve te ndryshem te Ballkanit perendimor per nje kryqezate kunder serbeve.

Gjate kohes se Skenderbeut, pra shek.15 ortodoksia ne Shqiperi te mesme (Berat e siper) ka qene ne mase e unitizuar, megjithate, nga ato qe kam lexuar, nuk jam i sigurte per marredheniet fetare te Muzakave dhe Araniteve ne kete periudhe. Sidoqofte mundesia me e madhe eshte te kene qene ende unite, pra katolik te ritit bizantin. Sidoqofte, pas ikjes ne Itali, Muzakat latinizohen krejt.



Pra, te pretendosh me megalomani se je trashegimtari dhe ndjekes i thenieve te Muzakes qe o ortodoks o ska, duhet te jesh nje i paditur i shumefishte dhe mjeran.


Aq me teper, qe, ne testamentin e Muzakes, nuk mbaj mend te kete perdorur KURRE termin orthodhoks, por vetem besimi i krishtere!



Ndersa Albo gafaxhiu, qe sia ka idene se per cfare flet, njeriu me KRIZEN me te madhe te identitetit qe e nderton me fantazine me banale qe mund te shoh, merr GUXIMIN te me drejtohet me mua me mesimdhenie. Albo, "Kungata" me te cilen shohim ne ne forum te ushqehesh ti perdite eshte vetem ARROGANCA jote e pashoqe e shoke. Sia vlen te merresh me ty.

----------


## Albo

> Berati, para pushtimit otoman, dmth ne 1500 po themi ne numer te rrumbullaket, ka qene: a) padyshim ne 700 vitet e para e varur nga Roma. b) Ortodokso Bizantine dhe bullgare u be pas shek.8, c) por ne vitin 1272 aty, si ne te gjithe jugun, pra Vlore e siper, figuron prape katolicizmi, me mbreterine anzhuine.


Ty ose te kane ikur bletet nga kosherja, ose je kthyer ne nje "Myftaraj i Ri" qe na cudiste para disa vitesh me dialektin gege edhe pse eshte nje devollit nga Korca. Vete KOASH dhe Kryepeshkopi Anastas ne historine  e Kishes thote se dioqezat shqiptare kane qene te varura administrativisht nga Roma, por kjo nuk do te thote se ishin "katolike" apo "latine" sic mendon ti portretizosh ti sot me ate mendjen tende te vogel. Roma ne shekullin e VII ishte nje Seli e Shenjte Orthodhokse, nje mbrojtese e besimit orthodhoks. Dhe varesia administrative kish te bente me afersine gjeografike midis Shqiperise dhe Romes. Por kjo ndryshoi ne shekullin e VIII kur TE GJITHA dioqezat shqiptare u vene nen varesine administrative te Konstandinopojes, fale nderhyrjes ushtarake te perandorit romak bizantin. Dhe qe atehere, pervec zones Veri-Perendimore te Shqiperise, gjithe dioqezat e tjera kane qene ne varesine administrative te Konstandinopojes e jo Romes.

Dhe gjeja tjeter qe duhet te kesh parasysh eshte se pavaresisht nga PERPLASJET POLITIKE midis Romes e Konstandinopojes per kontroll mbi Ballkanin Perendimor, kalimi i pushtetit nga dora e njerit apo tjetrit apo pushtimi i Shqiperise nga nje mbret e tjetri, NUK DO TE THOTE QE BESIMI ORTHODHOKS I SHQIPTAREVE NDRYSHONTE!

Sa per "uniatizmin" e shqiptareve, ai nuk hedh aspak poshte te verteten historike qe eshte e gjalle edhe sot e kesaj dite, qe edhe ata shqiptare qe nuk jane me ne kungim me Kishen Orthodhokse por me Romen, vazhdojne te mbajne ritin e besimin e te pareve te tyre, besimin orthodhoks. Nese ata u kthyen me hir apo pahir ne uniate, ky nuk ishte asnjehere nje konvertim shpirteror, ishte vetem nje konvertim politik te cilin Vatikani e shfrytezoi kur vete Kisha Orthodhokse dhe gjithe qyteterimi bizantin ra ne duart e osmanllinjve. Eshte njesoj si te me thoshe mua, meqe ti sot jeton ne Ameriken e larget protestante, ti nuk je me orthodhoks por je protestant.

Nuk ekziston termi "katolik i ritit bizantin" pasi vete Kisha Romano Katolike nuk i njeh keta besimtare si "katolike" por perdor terma si "greko-katolike" ose uniat. Dhe po te kishe kendveshtrimin e duhur historik, do te arrije te shikoje madheshtine e mbijeteses se besimit orthodhoks ne mes te shqiptareve edhe pas shekujsh pushtimi turk, edhe pas shekujsh propagande romano-katolike, edhe pse Shqiperine nga Vatikani vetem nje det e ndan.

Fenomeni i laramanizmit brenda komunitetit orthodhoks shqiptar apo gjithe Ballkanit, u manifestua me hapur brenda komunitetit arumun qe ishte me i lekunduri ne besim dhe me i priruri per te rene pre e propagandes romano-katolike. Prandaj Zhan Klod Faverial e kompani qe behin propaganden e Romes brenda nje Ballkani orthodhoks, u "dashuruan" me komunitetin arumun.

Albo

----------


## Seminarist

Albo,

me jep pak referencen se ku ka perdorur Gj. Muzaka termin besimi orthodhoks. Nqs nuk e ke, atehere perse i shtremberon fjalet e tij?



sa per postimin tend te mesiperm, edhe aty ti flet me nje hamendje percartese.

Shihe kete fjali tenden ne me germa italike: _Dhe varesia administrative kish te bente me afersine gjeografike midis Shqiperise dhe Romes._


Nga se nisesh ti qe ben nje pohim te tille (qe varesia nga Roma paska qene per arsye te aferta gjeografike)? Po perpiqesh te flasesh kuturu per te bere debat per hir te debatit? Apo do te mbash forumin gjalle me postime?

Varesia me Romen ka vetem nje burim: Perhapja e krishterimit ne Ilirik ne mbikeqyrje te misionarizmit te Romes, nepermjet qytet-qendrave te veta ne bregdetin adriatik.
Edhe, kur ne 395 Theodosi e ndau perandorine ndermjet dy bijve te tij, Honorit dhe Arkadit, ku trojet e sotme shqiptare rane politikisht ne lindje qe zakonisht, kufij politike qe ndiqeshin edhe nga ato kishtare, Teodosi nuk guxoi te prekte zoterimin e Kishes se Romes ne Ilirik.


Roma, ka qene po aq ortodokse ne mijevjecarin e pare, po aq sa shume apologjiste mund te debatojne se eshte edhe sot. Gjithsesi, duhet te kuptosh se Roma nuk ka qene KURRE e ritit Bizantin, por e ritit Romak dhe krishterimi shqiptar ne mijevjecarine pare deri ne shek.8 ka njohur kete RIT ne pjesen me derrmuese te tij, pra ne kete sens, trashegimtari i ketij Riti, sot njihen te jene ata shqiptare qe i quajme katolike.
Pra, Riti me i lashte nder shqiptare, eshte AI ROMAK.

Sa per uniatizmin, ato qe thua ti jane subjektive edhe nuk i mbeshtet dot ne asnje historian, ndryshe jepi edhe na jep referenca.

Historianet qe une kam lexuar mbi historine mesjetare na thone se shqiptaret nuk i ka ngrene ndonjehere meraku per saktesine doktrinore, aq me teper per ate te kishes se Konstantinopolit. Drejtuesi kryesor ne motivet e tyre ka qene thjesht INTERESI POLITIK dhe jo saktesia doktrinore midis dy kishave.

Ndermjet DY Kishave, koha tregoi se, ajo qe i ndihte me teper interesit te afirmimit ne proces e siper etnik shqiptar, bashke me ate politik e ekonomik, ishte ai perendimor, dmth Roma edhe mbreterite perendimore qe ishin pro-Romes.

Vetem nen to (kujto mbreterine Albane te Anzhuineve ne 1272, Bizanti nuk krijoi kurre nje te tille), shqiptaret afirmohen per here te pare, duke treguar tiparet e para te popullit dhe shtetit qe do behet realitet ne 1912.

Prandaj qe eshte e natyrshme qe ata prijes mesjetare qe kane qene ne harmoni me procesin e afirmimit etnik shqiptar, kane qene pro Romes si katolik-roman apo si uniate.

----------


## Seminarist

Edhe dicka tjeter qe ti DUHET ta provosh me fakte historike eshte pohimi yt se keto dymije vitet e fundit paraardhesit e tu kane pasur si qender te jetes se tyre, ashtu si ti, Kungaten hyjnore si, sic shprehesh ti, ushqim per shpirtin.


Nqs ti e ke seriozisht kete pohim, pra nuk je duke u tallur, apo perpjekur te besh poezi a retorike qe ngjan shume me shpirtin poetik te Berishes neper festa, ku i garantooon dhe sigurooon te gjithe per gjithcka, na thuaj se ku e ka burimin kjo bindje? Posedon ndonje arkive familjare ku ti i njeh brezat e tu keto 2000 vjet se kane qene orthodhokse te llahtarshem? Apo ke te dhena historike per nje pohim te tille, kaq personal?


Jo se logjikisht, jo vetem qe eshte e pamundur ta dish dicka te tille, por per me teper eshte e pamundur te kete qene keshtu, sepse krishterimi i ritit bizantin, te cilit ti i perket nuk eshte as 2000 vjecar dhe se ka shume gjasa qe krishterimi yt  orthodhoks personal familjar as te mos jete aq vite sa ka (po themi nga shek.4) dhe se edhe sikur ta kete fillesen ne shek.4 ai do kete pasur nderprerje te ndryshme nga herezi e skizma apo ateizma qe kane mbuluar trojet ku kane banuar parardhesit e tu apo edhe moskokecarje personale per fene.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Seminarist, me habisin shume thenie te tuat si;
Prandaj qe eshte e natyrshme qe ata prijes mesjetare qe kane qene ne harmoni me procesin e afirmimit etnik shqiptar, kane qene pro Romes si katolik-roman apo si uniate.


Nga i keni nxjerre keto perfundime, nje Zot e di, pastaj;
__________________________________________________  ______________________________
Gjithsesi, duhet te kuptosh se Roma nuk ka qene KURRE e ritit Bizantin, por e ritit Romak dhe krishterimi shqiptar ne mijevjecarine pare deri ne shek.8 ka njohur kete RIT ne pjesen me derrmuese te tij, pra ne kete sens, trashegimtari i ketij Riti, sot njihen te jene ata shqiptare qe i quajme katolike.
Pra, Riti me i lashte nder shqiptare, eshte AI ROMAK.

Me pas;Gjate luftes se Skenderbeut, derisa dhe vete Skenderbeu ishte i tille, prape ata mund te kene vazhduar te jene te tille, por me siguri ne Itali ata humben edhe atdheun edhe orthodhoksine

Ka edhe mebudallafepsja e orgonit;
Berati, para pushtimit otoman, dmth ne 1500 po themi ne numer te rrumbullaket, ka qene: a) padyshim ne 700 vitet e para e varur nga Roma. b) Ortodokso Bizantine dhe bullgare u be pas shek.8, c) por ne vitin 1272 aty, si ne te gjithe jugun, pra Vlore e siper, figuron prape katolicizmi, me mbreterine anzhuine.

Ne vitin 1316, papa i quan bij besnike (tregues qe ishin katolike, dhe kete e thone historiane) kreret e famijeve Aranite edhe Muzaka, ne ftesen qe u ben zoterve te ndryshem te Ballkanit perendimor per nje kryqezate kunder serbeve.

Gjate kohes se Skenderbeut, pra shek.15 ortodoksia ne Shqiperi te mesme (Berat e siper) ka qene ne mase e unitizuar, megjithate, nga ato qe kam lexuar, nuk jam i sigurte per marredheniet fetare te Muzakave dhe Araniteve ne kete periudhe. Sidoqofte mundesia me e madhe eshte te kene qene ende unite, pra katolik te ritit bizantin. Sidoqofte, pas ikjes ne Itali, Muzakat latinizohen krejt.



Pra, te pretendosh me megalomani se je trashegimtari dhe ndjekes i thenieve te Muzakes qe o ortodoks o ska, duhet te jesh nje i paditur i shumefishte dhe mjeran.
__________________________________________________  _________________________

Ne rradhe te pare, nuk eshte permendur kurre termi uniat, vetem pas te ashtuquajturit koncil i Trentos, ku nga ana e kishes katolike romane, u be me force nje konvertim sistematik i arberesheve, ku te nderuar dhe te pershpirte domenicane traumatizuan dhe perhapnin panik nder ate popull te shumevuajtur me shprehjet,  o njihni autoritetin e papes o hidhuni matane nga keni ardh!
Te senjalizoj nje liber te Vittorio Peri   Chiesa romana e rito greko, ku dokumentohet qarte, persekutimi sistematik qe solli konvertimin e popullit arberesh.Nuk ishte ortodoks shkrimtari, ai punonte si bibliotekar i vatikanit
Edhe sot, ne katundet dhe jo vetem, por edhe ne qendra te rendesishme te Italise jugore, arbereshet vantohen per apartenencen te qenet e tyre ortodoks, ne edhe ata e dime qe sot qe nukjemi ne kungim, por atij populli i mungon njeshtytje
Eparkite e Lungres, Piana d albanesi, Sh. Dhimiter Corone, Grotta Ferrata etj. Nuk kane asnje ndihme nga ortodokset bashkeatdhetare o bashkebesimtare te ngjashem,te rinjte aty, duan te rikthehen ne besen e te pareve DHE JO KATOLIKO-ROMANE,por qendron nje problem pasi te gjitha kishat te cilat jane fort te impenjuara ne ate te shumepermendur ekumenizem, nuk mund ti bejne kurre nje te padrejtepapesmendo se çfare hubjeje do te kishte Fanar-i, pa te hollat e Vatikanit, lere me pas problemin e godinave te kultit ketu ne Itali, ku Kuria Romane, eshte kaq zemergjere  .
Me qera fjala per arbereshet, te senjalizoj nje liber te nje arbereshi, Matteo Mandalà me titull  Mundus Vult Decipi, lexoje po munde
Por kurresesi nuk eshte perdorur fjala Uniat perpara asaj te Trentos, dhe me pas u pervetesua nga kisha katolike, me problemet qe ndodhen ne Ukrahine
Pra nga na dolen keta shqipetare uniat ose katolikoroman??? 
Persa i takon Gjegj Kastriotit  Skenderbeut, ishte thjeshte nje mbeshtetje unilaterale por me qellime interesi aktmarreveshjet dipllomatike qe beri, ku me fitoret qe korri ne Taranto fitoi disa zoterime ( gjera qe i dine te gjithe), pastaj mos harro, kur i kerkoi Vatikanit ndihme, papa i tha: - perpara do ti biesh kishes ortodokse e me pas bejme nje kryqezate kunder te pafeve(turqve)..., me Venedikun u ndesh shume here, edhe pse nga nevoja lidhjet i mbante me keto vende, por fara e tij ( si simbol i arberit ), nuk humbi, akziston edhe sot...
Kurre nuk u shua  te qenet ortodoks dhe shqipetar (arbereshe), tek ai popull edhe sotndoshta ata e kishin atdheun me vehte deri me 1912- pastaj e humben
Kujdes seminarist, se me duket se je drejt rruges se uniatizmit

----------


## malo666

por fakti qe fjala uniat nuk eshte permendur perpara koncilit te trentos nuk do te thote se s'ka pasur dicka qe permbante ngjasat e saj gjate shek. 14-te apo 15-te. une s'e kuptoj pse i hidheni ne fyt tjetrit kot vetem sepse i permbahet fakteve historike.

akoma besoni ne pralla se historia leviz me pasionet dhe ndjenjat e popullit. qe te krenohesh me parardhsit e tu eshte jo vetem sjellje arrogante por percarese.

----------


## Albo

> me jep pak referencen se ku ka perdorur Gj. Muzaka termin besimi orthodhoks. Nqs nuk e ke, atehere perse i shtremberon fjalet e tij?


Sic te kam thene disa here, ti kembengul edhe per gjera shume te dukshme qe nuk lene vend per medyshje. Lexoje ne anglisht te plote amanetin e Joan Muzakes.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=41100

Nese e ze ne goje apo jo fjalen "orthodhoks" ne amanetin e tij, kjo ka rendesi vetem per avokatet e djallit te cilet mundohen te zene diellin me shoshe. Joan Muzaka deshmon per gjithcka, qe per te paret e tij, qe per tokat e te pareve te tij, qe per lidhjet familjare me familjet e tjera, qe per Despotet e Epiret, si per Konstandinopojen, si per besimin e Krishtere. Dhe nese nuk e ze ne goje fjalen "orthodhoks", kjo nuk duhet pare si nje "hije dyshimi" apo n je boshllek per te spekuluar, sic ben ti me lart, por duhet kuptuar ne kontekstin se kur Joan Muzaka u thote femijeve te tij qe te behen "te krishtere te mire", apo per "besimin e te pareve", krishterimi i vetem qe ai dhe familja e tij njeh eshte ai lindor orthodhoks.

Ashtu si une sot, kur flas per Krishterimin, flas per ate Krishterim qe une njoh, Orthodhoksine sepse jam besimtar orthodhoks. Dhe kjo nenkuptohet nga kushdo qe e njeh Albon si besimtar orthodhoks.




> Varesia me Romen ka vetem nje burim: Perhapja e krishterimit ne Ilirik ne mbikeqyrje te misionarizmit te Romes, nepermjet qytet-qendrave te veta ne bregdetin adriatik.


Kjo qe ke thene me lart, nuk meriton as pergjigje pasi ti ende nuk e di qe Krishterimi u perhap nga Lindja ne Perendim dhe jo nga Perendimi ne Lindje. Roma nuk ka se si te perhapi Krishterimin ne Iliri pasi Iliria dhe Greqia njohen Krishterimin Apostolik te Shen Pavlit. Dhe jo me kot Vatikani e quan "Iliria e Shenjte" pasi ka qene djep i Krishterimit Apostolik.

Ai qe beri te mundur qe edhe "latinet" te kuptonin sic duhet Ungjillin e Krishtit ishte po nje shenjtor shqiptar, Shen Gjeri (Jeromi) qe perktheu Ungjillin nga greqishtja e vjeter ne latinisht. Kurse Shen Konstandini, qe kish lindur po ne Iliri, e levizi qendren e perandorise romake nga Roma ne Bizantium, pas tragjedise familjare te gruas qe i vrau te birin dhe faktit qe Krishterimi ne Rome haste gjithmone ne traditen e lashte pagane te Romakeve.

"Hajde o baba te te tregoj arrat" i thone ketij qendrimit tend...




> Roma, ka qene po aq ortodokse ne mijevjecarin e pare, po aq sa shume apologjiste mund te debatojne se eshte edhe sot. Gjithsesi, duhet te kuptosh se Roma nuk ka qene KURRE e ritit Bizantin, por e ritit Romak dhe krishterimi shqiptar ne mijevjecarine pare deri ne shek.8 ka njohur kete RIT ne pjesen me derrmuese te tij, pra ne kete sens, trashegimtari i ketij Riti, sot njihen te jene ata shqiptare qe i quajme katolike.
> Pra, Riti me i lashte nder shqiptare, eshte AI ROMAK.


Ti duhet te kesh lindur per se prapi pasi te gjitha gjerat i shikon per se prapi. Nuk jam une ai qe duhet te provoj qe shqiptaret kane qene orthodhoks, pasi Orthodhoksine e gjejme ne gjithe popujt ballkanike, e gjejme ne flamurin tone kombetar, e gjejme ne jeten e heroit tone kombetar, e gjejme edhe ne Muzeun tone Kombetar ne Tirane qe ruan 100 kodike fetare te gjithe te ritit bizantin orthodhoks, e nje ose 2 te ritit latin.

Sa kodike latine, sa vepra arti kishtar, sa kisha shekullore te ritit bizantin e latin gjen ne Shqiperi? Veri keto ne peshore dhe hajde e me verteto ti mua qendrimin se shqiptaret kane qene te krishtere latine.




> Edhe dicka tjeter qe ti DUHET ta provosh me fakte historike eshte pohimi yt se keto dymije vitet e fundit paraardhesit e tu kane pasur si qender te jetes se tyre, ashtu si ti, Kungaten hyjnore si, sic shprehesh ti, ushqim per shpirtin.


Historiani permetar Kristo Frasheri, ne vepren e tij per Gjergj Kastriotin, ne nje moment shkruan si nje detaj te parendesishem se kur valet e emigranteve shqiptareve drejt Italise filluan, ata morren me vete gjithcka, edhe vete "kembanat e kishave". Kuptohet, ne syte nje studiuesi ateist si Kristo Frasheri, ky eshte nje detaj i parendesishem, ashtu sic eshte i parendesishem besimi fetar i familjes se Kastrioteve apo vete Gjergj Kastriotit. Por ne syte e nje besimtari apo nje njeriu normal qe nuk eshte rritur me paragjykime ndaj besimit fetar, ai fakt aq i thjeshte deshmon shkallen e besimit dhe si jeta e vete te pareve tane ishte e qenderzuar rreth Kishes.

Dhurata e Gjon Kastriotit per Manastirin e Hilandjarit ne Malin e Shenjte, ate qe edhe sot e kesaj dite njihet si "pirgu i shqiptareve". Kurorezimi i Gjergj Kastriotit ne manastirin e Ardenices qe eshte ne kembe edhe sot e kesaj dite, me te bijen e atij Gjergjit te Madh, Gjergj Arianitit, Androniqi (Donika) Arianiti. Prehja e babait Joan dhe vellait Reposh te Gjergj Kastriotit prane manastirit te Hilandarit ne Malin e Shenjte. Prehja e vete Gjergj Kastriotit ne ate kishen ne Lezhe qe eshte ndertuar me fytyre nga Lindja.

Por te gjitha keto "fakte historike" qe ti kerkon, dhe te cilat nuk mungojne, jane hic asgje perpara Kupes se Shenjte te Kishes, e cila mbart Misterin e Mistereve te Kishes, Trupin dhe Gjakun e Krishtit, prej te cilit buron Uniteti Shpirteror i gjithe te krishtereve orthodhokse ne bote dhe Uniteti Shpirteror i te gjitha brezave te te krishtereve ne shekuj te cilet jane shpirterisht te pranishem ne Kishe.

Albo

----------


## brooklyn2007

Meqe jemi tek tema e Ortodokseve kisha nje pyetje, si orthodoks qe jam dhe vete edhe pse nuk e praktikoj si besim (gjithsesi besoj ne Zot). Sa ortodokse shqiptare ka sot ne 2007 perfshire edhe ata qe nuk e praktikojne si fe?!! A ka ndonje statistike nga ndonje organizate joqeveritare apo nga ndonje organizate tjeter?!!!

----------


## Seminarist

Shume bukur.

Une nuk kam mohuar apo vene ne diskutim asnjehere qe Muzakajt kane qene te krishtere te ritit bizantin: Une vetem te thashe TY se perse TI I SHTREMBERON fjalet e tij? 

Tashti, se cfare nenkupton ti, qe je orthodhoks, kur perdor termin i krishtere, kjo eshte pune per ty. Ajo qe me habit mua, eshte MAHNIA jote UNIKE ne kete forum per te njesuar nenkuptimet e tua me ato te princave te mesjetes si Kastriotet, Muzakajt e tjere...! Une kam pershtypjen, se kjo eshte nje shenje keqandjellese per shendetin spiritual mendor, 10 vjet Amerike si thone pak!

Gjithsesi, Albo, eshte e qarte se Muzaka nuk e perdor termin orthodhoks per dy arsye: *1)* Nder shqiptare, por ne fakt nder shume princa ballkanik, po deshe ti edhe per vete Konstandinin e Madh, veteidentifikimi, pervec se me termin e pergjithshem i krishtere ose katolik (besojme ne nje kishe katolike - thote besorja), ka pasur PAK RENDESI te detajohet me tej me termin orthodhoks.
Keta princa NUK E VRISNIN MENDJEN per detaje te sterholluara doktrinore, madje sic dihet, Konstandini edhe perandore te tjere pas tij kane pasur habi per SHERRET e detajeve doktrinore.


*2)* Termi ORTHODHOKS, si emertim fetar i intimizimit doktrinor per krishterimin, *ka MARRE jete vetem kur ka fituar ngjyrime politike, ato GREKE-bizantine KUNDRA Perendimit latin katolik*. U be sinonim i te qenit grek, i varur nga Konstantinopoli si kundrapeshe e Romes.
Me fjale te tjera, perdorimi i atij termi ne shek.15, mund te behej me force vetem prej atyre qe kishin perqafuar nje vije POLITIKO-FETARE ne antagonizem me ROMEN dhe keta ne Ballkan ne ate kohe jane vetem Greket edhe Serbet, pasi vetem tek ata, interesat politike, te bashkuara e te sherbyera nga ato fetare, binin ndesh me perendimin romak dhe Romen.
Keshtu qe princat shqiptare, edhe pse te ritit bizantin, vetemertohen duke u mjaftuar me emrin te krishtere, sepse perkatesia e tyre Rituale nuk kishte konotacione politike, perkundrazi, politikisht ata ia kishin pare hajrin Romes, aq me teper qe kishtarisht ata gjendeshin here pas here ME ROMEN.


vazhdoj...

----------


## Seminarist

UNE PO LE TE FLASIN VETE HISTORIANET.

Nuk ma ha mendja se Albo do jete aq fodull sa ti thote edhe Shuflait, ec baba te tregoje arrat, sic me thote edhe mua ky vogelushi i Permetit!


Milan Shuflai: libri "Serbet edhe Shqiptaret" fq 182, 3 kap 6

titulli: *Grumbulli katolik i kohes se mesme (mesjetes) ne Adriatik dhe zbrazja e tij e madhe.
Fillimi i Krishterimit ne Adriatikun lindor. Peshkopet e pare. Terminologjia kishtare tek shqiptaret....Themelet latine te krishterimit*



Sikunder Iliria e vjeter ishte si nje kufi ne pikepamjet politike e kulturore, ashtu edhe Shqiperia ishte si nje qender ne pikepamje besimi. Ketu kufizohen edhe sot katolicizmi, ortodoksizmi e islami.
Fillimi i krishterimit nder keto vise ben pjese ne historine e njeqindvjeteshit te pare te ketij besimi. Dy qytete te medha te bregut, dy pikenisje te fuqive te forta ushtarake, dy qendra kryesore te krahinave romake te Dalmacise e te Epirit, dmth Salona (Solini) e Dyrrhachium (Durresi), ishin farishtja ekrishterimit ne Adriatikun lindor. Ne shek.4 edhe te 5, vargu i qyteteve prej Kvarnerit deri ne Otranto ishin qendra peshkopatash kryesore. Pas rregullimit politik te atehershem, Salona u be metropoli e Dalmacise, Shkodra per krahinen e Praevalise dhe Durrachium per krahinen e Epirit te Ri.
*Sikunder te gjitha qytetet prej Albes (Rab) e deri ne Vjose paten deri ne shek.VII palce romake te paprekur, ishin nen ndikimin kryesor te Perendimit e ne kontakt te vazhdueshem me Romen Latine*. Ne kete pikepamje nuk shkaktoi asnje crregullim ndarja e mbreterise romake (395), pas se ciles Dalmacia mbeti nen Perendimin, ndersa Prevalitania e Epiri shkuan me Lindjen. As fakti qe ne vitin 535, peshkopatat e Prevalitanise rane nen metropolitin e Justinianes se Pare, e prandaj nen ndikimin grek, nuk shkaktoi ndonje pengese. Sikunder ne Dalmaci ashtu edhe ne Prevalitani, Papet kishin "Patrimoniumin" e vet.
*Elementi romak qytetar vuri themelet e krishterimit ne popullsine e prapatokes te Adriatikut lindor*. Popullsia pagane sllave iu nenshtrua zellit fetar te ketij elementi, vecanerisht kroatet e veriut, ne Dalmaci. Ketij iu nenshtrua edhe populli shqiptar autokton ne token e hapur te jugut, ne Epir. *Terminologjia kishtare nder shqiptare ishte prej burimi latin* me teper se nder rumunet qe ishin trashegimtaret e romakeve ne viset e Podunavles.

----------


## Seminarist

Fq 184

Nder te gjitha ato vende ku gjendej popullsia qytetare romake e forte, krishterimi e mbajti nje karakter latin. Embajti kete karakter edhe atehere kur perandori Leon Izauri (viti 732) ndau Epirin e Ri edhe Prevalitanin, bashke me Italine e poshtme, nga Kisha Romake dhe ia nenshtroi Patriarkanes se Konstantinopolit. Embajti edhe atehere kur ndodhi Skizma e dukshme (vitet 863 edhe 1054) edhe ne ate kohe kur u themelua Kisha autoqefale Serbe (1219). Peshkopet e Dalmacise se jugut e te Shqiperise se veriut u bene mbeshtetja kryesore e Papes ne luften e madhe kunder Bizantit e kunder ortodoksizmit ne Ballkan ne kohene  Turqise.

----------


## Seminarist

Fq 186


Kur filloi percarja fetare mes Romes dhe Konstantinopolit, nuk ishte e mundur te ruhej teresia e Metropolise se Durresit (shenimi im - metropoli qe mbulonte gjithe Shqiperine deri ne Mal te Zi) nga kundershtimet e medha ndermjet veriut latin e jugut grek. Vete qyteti i Durresit ishte i dyanshem ne pikepamje fetare. Deri ne kohen e Venedikut e mbajten organizmin e plote ketu peshkopet e pentades hierarkike ortodokse, prifterinjte e martuar, manastiret greke e kishat. Por popullsia romake autoktone e perzene, shikonte me qendrese pertej detit tek Papa, tek normanet e anzhuinet dhe qendronte rreth Diakonit te vet (1208 Archidiaconus Latinorum Durrachu, 1318 archidiaconus latine ecclesie Duracensis). Ne kohen e autoritetit grek gjendej i internuar metropoliti katolik dhe ne kohen e sundimit perendimor gjendej ne internim metrpoliti ortodoks. Qarku e metrpolia e Durresit, nga shkaku i dyanesise qe mbanin, ishin pasqyre e gjalle e sulmit ndermjet Lindjes e Perendimit. Nuk eshte cudi qe ne jug te metropolise filluan ti sundonin mbreterit bizantine e ne veri Papet e Romes.

----------

